# 69 chassis vin number



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Just getting ready to start the restoration on my judges chassis/ suspension. The last eight digits of the vin are visible on top of the left rear frame rail behind the left rear tire,. But barely. They are hard to read. Is there any way to not only preserve but enhance these numbers so they are a little easier to read? Thanks


----------



## Sojercol (Nov 15, 2016)

Is that area of the rear frame rail in bare metal with surface rust or is it originally painted.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

I used a wire wheel to clean that area on my car and it helped make the stampings more readable. I then took a photo for future reference.

I am thinking about spraying clear over the partial VIN and then mask for frame paint. Then one might be able to see the stampings with a mirror once the car body is reattached. Not super confident that will be possible though....its just an idea at this point.

At minimum, get some photos so you can help document that frame belongs with the body. 



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

It's bare metal. I've removed the rust. The numbers are very faded from years. Found a chemical that crime labs use to recover serial numbers that have been ground off of hand guns. It should do the trick. It's called restore a gel.


----------



## Sojercol (Nov 15, 2016)

OK. Since you have the frame down to bare metal i thought you could just rub over that area with a #2 pencil, that would just highlight the light number stamping. The chemical you found sounds like that might work really good. Maybe test it on another area first just to make sure how it works and affects the metal. There is a product called RPM that is used to protect bare metal, it's supposed to be really good.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Yup. Thanks. I'll check out the Rpm product


----------



## Sojercol (Nov 15, 2016)

The RPM (Rust Prevention Magic) product is made by ECS Automotive. It can be purchased thru ECS Automotive or Eastwood. The product is perfect when you are restoring bare metal parts on an OEM restoration. You might want to paint the suspension components if not concerned with a factory correct appearance.


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Here are a few I have used to read and snap pictures. Wire wheel it but leave the rust residue, then lightly wet the area. The deeper stampings hold more water and stay darker longer, making them more legible. Sometimes a pencil etching works. Put a piece of paper over top then run the side of a lead pencil over it. Good luck.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Great. Thank you


----------

